# Night Fishing on NML



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

thats not fishing, its a shameless plug for the forum. ;D 

I guess with the photo evidence Sophie knows you guys were actually fishing for part of the night at least.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

;D ;D
Thanks Eric... make me feel better..


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> Only downer of the night was the temp dropped about 15 - 20 degrees along with the wind right when were about to crash. Made for a chilly night and a few bugs. Overall I enjoyed the heck out of night fishing NML. I will probably do a lot of it this summer.


DID YOU GUYS HAVE TO CUDDLE FOR WARMTH?

I promice we won't tell anyone if you did. ;D ;D


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

no, but garry and tom showed up at teh ramp at 0600, tom says to me, "uhh, i think garry has hypothermia you think he can sit in your truck to warm up?" so i let him, after 20 minutes garry gets out, I got to shut the truck off and my dash had melted from all the heat.

if your gonna be stupid, you had better be tough


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

if your gonna be stupid, you had better be tough 

That's a good line. Can I use it with my Nephew?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> if your gonna be stupid, you had better be tough
> 
> That's a good line. Can I use it with my Nephew?


I'm using that one on my 17 year old tonight. Curtisism at it's best.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I think that should be on the new www.microskiff.com shirts !!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

That line has been around a while, I know my dad used that one on me quite a bit. Not sure how much it helped as there's no substitute for experience, which usually comes from being stupid first and tough second.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I think that should be on the new www.microskiff.com shirts !!



Thats an old shirt. Where have you been? ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > I think that should be on the new www.microskiff.com shirts !!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats an old shirt. Where have you been?  ;D


if your gonna be stupid, you had better be tough on the microskiff.com shirt


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

> no, but garry and tom showed up at teh ramp at 0600, tom says to me, "uhh, i think garry has hypothermia you think he can sit in your truck to warm up?" so i let him, after 20 minutes garry gets out, I got to shut the truck off and my dash had melted from all the heat.
> 
> if your gonna be stupid, you had better be tough


I was freezing my A$$ off!!! I didn't think it was going to be that cold or I would've brought some heavier clothes. No cuddling was involved. 

Heres a quote for ya...

If you're gonna be stupid, at least hang from a pylon (Fatalbert!)

;D

Thanks for taking me fishing Tom, it was a blast!


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Now that sounds like fun. Tom at your age how were you able to stay up past midnight? ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Tom at your age how were you able to stay up past midnight? ;D


Just another average night when your a puter geek.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Tom at your age how were you able to stay up past midnight?    ;D
> 
> 
> Just another average night when your a puter geek.



Night, Day with all these blinky lights who can tell the difference...


----------

